# Jboss Server



## stephanie (11. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein problem mit jboss server. ich will ein neues projekt damit ausführen lassen. ich kann aber nicht. Jedes mal server sucht das vorherige Project und deswegen gibt immer fehler. was kann ich dafür tun?


danke im voraus


----------



## Marcinek (11. Nov 2011)

Clean Deploy. Und dann erneut publish.


----------



## stephanie (11. Nov 2011)

ich habe schon beides gemacht, keine lösung fürs problem.


----------



## Marcinek (11. Nov 2011)

Dann kann man zu der Fehlerbeschreibung nur noch wahrsagen, was man hier machen sollte.


----------



## stephanie (11. Nov 2011)

du bist sehr lustig! 

ich habe schon erledigt. 

ich habe ein neues  workspace erstellt.


----------



## Marcinek (11. Nov 2011)

Sorry, aber du bietest null informationen und postest hier bevor du selbst nachdenkst und dann ist die Lösung die, die jede sein könnte, weil dein Problem nicht mehr als ein "uhh es geh nicht, wie ich es mache" ist.

L2P(ost)


----------

